# cIOSX rev20 Installer



## tj_cool (Jul 31, 2010)

*cIOSX rev20 Installer*
Update by waninkoko


Waninkoko has released a new cIOS Installer. Even more IOS bases can be used and you can now install the cIOS to more slots.


			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> - Added support for IOS36, IOS53, IOS55, IOS56, IOS61 and IOS80.
> - Updated the bases IOS37, IOS38 and IOS57.
> - The installer now supports GameCube controls.
> - The installer now supports custom slots.
> ...








 Download





 Source



Discuss


----------

